

Electroshock Boarding Pass Bracelets (video)  - LPTS
http://www.lamperdlesslethal.com/video_gallery.asp?video=http://www.lamperdlesslethal.com/video/EMDsafetybracelet.flv&title=

======
ars
Is this real or a joke?

If it's real, it's easy enough to foil. Use some foil, and short out the
bracelet. (The pun was accidental, but I liked it.)

Another option: teflon tape (like for pipes), wrap it around your wrist
multiple times, then slide the bracelet over it.

I don't know what voltage it would use, but teflon is (I think) the best
insulator known, plus it's cheap, and easy to wrap multiple times.

------
rms
My first impression was that this had to be a hoax. It's a real product
(prototype), apparently, but there is absolutely no way this will be sold.
Here's hoping the world isn't that absurd yet.

------
michaelneale
How far will people go to make a dollar? its easy to criticize these
companies, but how do they employees that work there live with themselves?

------
mattmaroon
The idea behind this product is that terrorists are able to slip past security
screening, use plastic explosives to blast off a cockpit door, and hijack a
plane. But, they are unable to remove a bracelet first.

------
thwarted
The name says "less lethal", but the L's in the shape of spikes in the logo
don't.

The FTS logo looks like something for <insert random FPS community mod here>
with the bullet holes only an 8th grader would love, the visible laser sights,
and the entire-team-backed-into-a-corner defense on the right.

Don't keep your primary marketing video up past the date you refer to, in the
video, as occurring in the future.

------
Hexstream
_The problem_ : Once in a while a big "terrorist" attack makes a couple
thousand victims.

 _The solution_ : Waste billions of dollars on more or less effective and way
overblown "security" products, training, daily demonstrations of "force" (more
like fear) in NYC. Advertise the "terrorist" "threat" heavily, wage wars on
oil-producing countries, rob every "patriotic" citizen of their rights "for
their own good".

------
dazzawazza
Luckily highly trained terrorist have never heard of tin foil so wont think to
shield their bracelet.

If this was ever used I would give it a year before someone 'committing' air
rage is subdued with this. "I thought he was a terrorist, he was shouting and
looked at me funny!"

I already refuse to fly to America because of all the stupid bio scans I don't
want to subject myself to.

------
Raphael
Do not want.

